# Cosmology and Strings



## Guest

If any one is interested this is a good video for Strings. 

http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/nova/elegant/media2/3012_q_01.html


----------



## opus67

And here's a good cartoon. 









http://xkcd.com/171/


----------

